# 15 برنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــامج رائع في صميم التكييف



## م/زيكو تك (28 مارس 2009)

*ES_Pump_SM*
Pump sizing software
2745 KB
Freeware 1.00.0001b
*ES_PumpPower*
Pump power calculation software
1635 KB
Freeware 1.00.0000b
*ES_Insu*
Heat Transfer Calculation of Thermal Insulation
1424 KB
Freeware 1.00.0001b
*ES_LineSize*
Pipe line sizing by fluid velocity
2003 KB
Freeware 1.00.0002b
*ES_Stable*
Steam/water properties
1139 KB
Freeware 1.00.0003b
*ES_UnitCvt*
Unit conversion
1032 KB
Freeware 1.00.0001b
*ES_PSel*
Pipe dimensions 
acc. to ASME B36.10
1467 KB
Freeware 1.00.0001b
*ES_StmNzl*
Analysis of steam flow at nozzle
1827 KB
Freeware 1.00.0004b
*ES_StmPipe*
Analysis of steam flow at pipe
1834 KB
Freeware 1.00.0003b
*ES_dPCalc*
Pressure drop calculation of
 incompressible pipe flow
2339 KB
Freeware 1.00.0006b
*ES_CasDrain*
Cascade heater drain pipe analysis
2295 KB
Freeware 1.00.0003b
*ES_SVVent*
Safety valve vent stack analysis
2403 KB
Freeware 1.00.0007b
*ES_BlowOut*
Temporary blow-out steam pipe analysis


----------



## الدكة (28 مارس 2009)

ماشاء الله ... اكثر من رائع

جاري التحميل


----------



## ahmed2salama (29 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا واسال الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## zanitty (29 مارس 2009)

و تستمر رحله العطاء الزيكويه


----------



## م.وسيم (29 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا...................


----------



## hanyth (28 يوليو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Faresmuradagha (28 يوليو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً
:63:


----------



## احمد محمود رضوان (30 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع 
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## light man (30 يوليو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااا و جاري التحميل.............................فعلا في صميم الهندسة


----------



## ليث البغدادي (7 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## sooow (12 سبتمبر 2009)

يعيش زيكو يا يعيش ..................يايعيش"


----------



## خالد العسيلي (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خير و بارك بيك ........ حبيب قلبي أجدع زيكو
*


----------



## toktok66 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

برامج صغيره وحلوه
رووعه زيكو-شكرا لك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اشرف 2010 (16 فبراير 2011)

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## eng.osamaa (16 فبراير 2011)

,والله مشكورررررررررر


----------



## حسام محمد (17 فبراير 2011)

يسلمو يا معلم فعلا برامج مفيدة وحلوة


----------



## كرم الحمداني (18 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله بيك على هذا المجهود


----------



## الانجينيير (20 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*

جزاك الله خير


----------



## joey43 (21 مايو 2011)

merci pour le partage ...!!


----------



## elomda_5 (21 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## goor20 (21 مايو 2011)

tnx


----------



## نعمان بنى عودة (27 يوليو 2011)

يا رب سأترك اشياء احبها لاني احبك ولوجهك الكريم .....فعوضني خيرا

♥♥♥
♥♥
♥


----------



## م.ماسة (27 يوليو 2011)

thank u


----------



## محمد شافع (27 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (25 أغسطس 2011)

*ربنا يجزيك خيرا*


----------



## baraa harith (25 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## akbargherbal (26 أغسطس 2011)

مجهود رائع 

نترقب المزيد


----------



## عمرو فاروق ربيع (27 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الصقرالجارح (17 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا صديقي الغالي


----------



## firasqurany (16 مارس 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## firasqurany (16 مارس 2013)

جاري التحميل


----------



## hagagm25 (17 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد العطفي (18 مارس 2013)

اكرمك الله وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م محمد رجب (19 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

